# Carbon Fibre guitars: RainSong and Composite Acoustics at Bluedog Guitars - Vancouver



## Bluedog (Mar 13, 2012)

Bluedog Guitars, Vancouver's new boutique acoustic guitar store, has the best selection of carbon fibre guitars in town! We're one of the very few stores to carry the two leading brands so you can compare them side by side. Carbon fibre guitars don't react to heat and humidity changes, so they're a great guitar for gigging musicians, for those with an active outdoor lifestyle that want to bring a guitar along sailing or camping or to music camps, and travellers who want a high-end guitar that won't have its neck snapped off by an airline...

All prices include tax! All guitars include electronics unless otherwise noted.

*RainSong Graphite Guitars*
*- H-WS 1000N2...$2399*









*- Black Ice WS...one of a kind!...$3295*









*- Shorty SG...$2532*









*Composite Acoustics*
*- GX-HG Narrow Neck...$3499*









*- 3 travel-size Cargo's in white, blue or grey...$1749*









*- Cargo without electronics in blue...arriving any day!*









*Bluedog Guitars*
728 West 14 Street, Unit 16
North Vancouver, BC
604-971-2893
www.BluedogGuitars.com

Like us on facebook for deals and upcoming workshops: www.facebook.com/BluedogGuitars


----------

